# Opendownload -.-'



## RC - Punch (5 Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mich mal bei mega-downloads angemeldet, natürlich ohne zu wissen dass es ostenpflichtig ist, aber bin da eigentlich ganz gut wieder rausgekommen, wel man mit denen reden konnte, und weil ich minderjährig war (hab auf ihre Forderung hin meinen Personanausweis eingescannt und ihnen geschickt).

Doch jetzt hab ich ein neues Problem...Hab mich bei Opendownload angemeldet. Ich glaub ich hab ganz schön Pech, weil ich genau af diese beiden Seiten gekommen bin, über die hier so eifrig gesprochen wird.


Erstens, bin ich über eine andere Site auf diese gekommen und
Zweitens, habe ich mich mit total falschen Angaben dort angemeldet und
Drittens hab ich mich auch noch bereiterklärt das widerrufsrecht nich zu beanspruchen ( war unten ein Käasten und cih habs angekreuzt, weil ich nich ganz gelesen hab).


Ich hab die Informationen oben zwar gelesen, aber trotzdem hab cih noch "Angst", weil ich mir diese Seite jetzt doch genauer angeschaut hab, und da stand schon was über die kosten, wenn auch nicht ganz vorne...aber leider auch nicht ganz unten...

deshalb wollte ich euch fragen, ob diese Information auf der Seite ausreichend genug "versteckt steht" um von ernsthaften Folgen für mich abzusehen...

Bitte schauts euch an, ABER MELDET EUCH NICHT AN !! 

Hier der Link:[noparse]http://www.opendownload.de/4/?web=10019&code=[/noparse]


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Opendownload -.-'*

Lies den Thread, es ist  alles hundertemal durchgekaut 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


----------

